# Which man is the "strong silent" type?



## Quernus

Stelliferous said:


> Stop stereotyping INFPs guys. Anybody can be strong and silent. It's not dependent on their personality type.


Haha, well, sure, anyone CAN be. But it's probably more likely with some types than with others, and INFPs do not usually have the type of intense vibe that is often associated with the "strong and silent" type. I mean, we're intense little buggers, but usually the "strong and silent" type means being grounded and present, in my opinion. Not so much an INFP thing, usually.


----------



## Echoe

Yeah, I would vote ISTP from what I presently know and have experienced, lol. With ISTP vs INTP, I also think that INTPs should usually be more anxious and avoidant-nature (in terms of taking fears on) than ISTPs. I think with Ne we just tend to have more "paralysis by analysis" (from imagining negative possibilities) and then ISTPs tend to have an easier time just hitting the ground running with Se when a challenge comes along. I think both of us generally tend to be pretty quiet, especially the ISTPs I've known.


----------



## Robopop

When I think of strong silent, the IxTx types immediately come to mind, with the IxTJs _consistently _displaying the most outwardly stoic demeanor, ISTPs tend to be more reactive and impulsive at times while INTPs have a more passive demeanor, probably the _softest_ of the ITs because of NeFe but both IxTP types are good at displaying and usually having stoic tendencies compared all the other non-IxTx types. 

It's very very hard to narrow it down between INTJ and ISTJ.

INFJs can be pretty strong and silent types especially when they are heavily NiTi.


----------



## etranger

OMG WTF BRO said:


> lSTP. l don't think of INTJ at all :laughing:


Yeah, no. INTJ loses on "silent".


----------



## kiwigrl

I voted ISTP but I also think ISTJ. ISTJs are definitely silent about their feelings and they think they should just get on with things. I think of ISTP because maybe Jack Reacher is ISTP. He is not J at all and he is definitely the strong silent type. I refer to his character in the books not the movie. I think that S's are perhaps more resilient and good at soldiering on inspite of hardship.


----------



## Protagoras

ISTP, until you get to know them better, that is.


----------



## Lust

ISTP, no doubt


----------



## O_o

Istj


----------



## Overman

Istp.


----------



## Nyu

ISTP wins this one.

INTJ, No way. I would like to think of myself as the strong and silent type but when it comes down to it, I am much to opinionated. Darn that Te. 

Then again I'm not a male and this is gender specific.


----------



## JuneBud

Mmmm said:


> Which type (male) is the "strong silent" type?


ISTP.
Strong can depend on these factors: Strong as in handling problems? I feel ISTP's are like this, we're calm and collected, and while we don't use our emotions in decision making, we can still deal with them. Strong physically? We're very active, and I lift, so um yeah. 
Silent? Yup. No question.


----------



## brightflashes

didn't get to vote on this one, but I'd have picked ISTP.


----------



## cuddle bun

wow, this makes me feel like I totally mistyped my friend who we thought was ISTP (he took a test and read the descriptions and thought that one fit the best). But he's the "freaking out and ringing my phone 14 times in a row if I need a break from talking to him" type - and you all are saying ISTP is strong and silent 

:laughing:

INTJ - I can kinda see it at first, until we decide to open up to you, and then we're just ... well ... a cuddle bun. haha


----------



## Zeus

Istp/estp


----------



## Miss Basura

Have to disagree with ESTP. Definitely not silent.


----------



## Mez

The typical basic requirement for silence is introversion. So an Ixxx.
The typical requirement for strength is good endurance and guts, and this actually applies more to psychology/mentality than to physical strength. All of this is typical of xxTJ types.

I remember reading somewhere that, statistically, 82% of the military's high-ranking officer staff (Majors, Colonels, Lt. Colonels, Generals) have been identified as: INTJs, ENTJs, ISTJs, ESTJs. Remove extroverts from this list and you have your answer.
I can see how ISTPs could also be added to this list, but just because you can run a mile without breaking a sweat doesn't mean you have the passion and the backbone to fight against fate.


----------



## konas8

Istj.


----------



## shameless

Miss Basura said:


> Have to disagree with ESTP. Definitely not silent.


Actually a lot of us are. More stoic that is. Most people who know me IRL would and have typed me as introvert (that still does not change my function order) I am on the quieter side majority of the time. I am definitely not the loudest in a room. Not even close. Would kill way too much of my ability to manipulate my environment if I am being honest. If I were just needlessly blabbing on. ESTP 3s like my daughter for example blab a lot. While she gets further socially (her focus). I get much further manipulating my environment. And how one does that is by actually shutting the fuck up.

Too many of you just notice the ESTPs who fit the blatant loud goof ball frat jock. 

I do actually think I would be voted IRL as usually on the stoic and pensive side. I can turn up my energy when I choose but it's usually directed at activities not socializing directly.

I act, I think, then I socialize
Or I observe others in acts/environment, think, socialize

I use socializing as a tool


----------



## shameless

Back to the topic though the strong silent types I have known were IXTJs & xSTPs


----------



## Ronney

Istp


----------



## VinnieBob

ENFP:laughing:


----------



## leictreon

cuddle bun said:


> wow, this makes me feel like I totally mistyped my friend who we thought was ISTP (he took a test and read the descriptions and thought that one fit the best). But he's the "freaking out and ringing my phone 14 times in a row if I need a break from talking to him" type - and you all are saying ISTP is strong and silent
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> INTJ - I can kinda see it at first, until we decide to open up to you, and then we're just ... well ... a cuddle bun. haha


Probably all introverted males are like that. I'm very much like that as well.


----------



## leictreon

Also I'd say IxTJ then ISTP.


----------



## Xcopy

Sensational said:


> Actually a lot of us are. More stoic that is. Most people who know me IRL would and have typed me as introvert (that still does not change my function order) I am on the quieter side majority of the time. I am definitely not the loudest in a room. Not even close. Would kill way too much of my ability to manipulate my environment if I am being honest. If I were just needlessly blabbing on. ESTP 3s like my daughter for example blab a lot. While she gets further socially (her focus). I get much further manipulating my environment. And how one does that is by actually shutting the fuck up.
> 
> Too many of you just notice the ESTPs who fit the blatant loud goof ball frat jock.
> 
> I do actually think I would be voted IRL as usually on the stoic and pensive side. I can turn up my energy when I choose but it's usually directed at activities not socializing directly.
> 
> I act, I think, then I socialize
> Or I observe others in acts/environment, think, socialize
> 
> I use socializing as a tool


 Well, it's important to just realize for us, that there is more than one way to be outgoing/extroverted. I believe the traditional ways we know about are different from someone simply focused on what's happening in their environment. As if they're extroverted sensing perceivers. For an ESTP like you, the first two functions aren't really vocal functions, so I can see how an ESTP can be quiet. The only ones whom would be loud are the Se-Fe users, because they're trying to push for reactions.


----------



## isfpisfp

intj as they are the best at everything


----------



## Jaune

Yep, ISTP or ISTJ are the first two that come to mind.

I find it funny that ESTx got one vote each.


----------



## Green Onion

I am ESI and i am kind of strong silent type. Well, at least definetely silent :ninja:


----------



## L P

ISTP 9w8 is the strong silent type. They don't start fights but they do NOT back down either, it's pretty shocking. And some ESTPs are silent.


----------



## That Time Of Year Again

I definitely would have said the ISTJ. ISTP is a close second though, they can just be more rowdy I think.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

How flattering (and ego-boosting) this poll is.


----------



## morgandollar

Isn't it obviously ISTP, the most macho of the macho of types (if you are male)?


----------



## Forest Nymph

I think this poll is closed but it depends on how you define "strong." I think the American caricature is probably closest to ISTP. But if you consider spiritual men or priests or quiet supportive rocks of their loved ones, I would actually go with INFx, possibly.

Of course some INFx are less extroverted than others, people are individuals. Same with ISTPs.


----------



## Wohpe

ISTPs.


----------



## The Veteran

INTJ are very silent people I should know I am one of them.


----------



## The Veteran

But I have to admit the silent assassins are probably INFJ's.


----------



## Mmmm

*Thread poll has been re-opened, please feel free to keep voting! *

Also when it says, "strong", we are mostly referring to character, & demeanor. :gentleman:


----------

